# Why not... upgrading options...



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ladies and Gents...,

Like many others in this insatiable hobby, I'm finding myself completely consumed with the idea of upgrading something.

My debate is between a new receiver (“new” can also mean “new to me”) and new L/C/R speakers.

Option 1

My reason for a new receiver would be to give me more flexibility as of what kind of speakers I can use. Right now I run a Denon 2311, and as flawless has it has been, I don’t think it’s suited to run 4ohms speakers at high volume for extended periods. So I would want something that can do so with ease.

I’ll admit that I have a preference for Denon (Marantz), Onkyo (Integra) due to Audyssey and its ability to EQ lower frequencies. On the other hand, I know that higher end Yamahas will do this as well as Anthem. Also, I know that you can get separate sub EQ programs. I'm drewling at the idea of MultiQ XT32, but would it make that much of a difference in my room vs MultiEQ?

Another option for receiver would be something with pre outs for an external amp to drive 4ohms speakers. Most AVRs shouldn’t have any probs to drive surround speakers, regardless of the resistance.

Option 2

I’ve been very please with my speakers. If Athena would have design a more “capable” center (subjective), I wouldn’t be asking this question as the AS-F2 are still quite good for me.

I want something with a “beefier” center. Due to the height of my ceiling and a tad of WAF, using another tower for my center is not an option right now as it wouldn’t give me enough room for a future projector screen. A 3 way center would be nice.

So my question is; what would you do? I have about $1300 that I could spend. Please keep in mind that I’m located in Canada. That amount would have to include taxes (7% to 15%, depending where I order) and/or duties if I order from the U.S.. If the deal is to good to pass, I may increase by a few Hundred. I don't need to buy anything now, unless it's a fantastic deal. 

I’m really looking forward for all your suggestions:bigsmile:.

cheers


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Why not...*

What about an external amp? Something like an Emo XPA 5?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Why not...*



Dale Rasco said:


> What about an external amp? Something like an Emo XPA 5?


Exactly my thoughts. If you are pleased with your speakers (most anyway ), I would add the amp as it really gives you a lot more flexibility in your choices for an AVR - you can pick one solely for features rather than power output.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Why not...*

How would I use an external amp with the 2311? If you guys know something I don't, please tell me.:scratch::bigsmile:


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Why not...*

your right after looking the denon does not have preamp outs....You will have to go with a receiver...maybe an onkyo 809....or something along that line


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

You would use the "Pre-Out" on the denon to connect to the Emo inputs.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Why not...*

Get a moderately-priced AVR that has the features you deem essential + pre-outs, then add:
- an XPA-3 for your front three, and let your AVR power your surrounds; or
- a UPA-200 or XPA-200 for your mains, and let your AVR power your center + surrounds.
(This assumes a 5.1 set-up.)

Re. your speakers: A gently-used Paradigm CC-300 center (PDF) might pair up nicely with the AS-F2s. Although you don't see them for sale too often, they do come up occasionally and they go for $100 or less. Worth a try, IMO.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Why not...*

I was sure that the 2311 had Pre-Outs... RASCO FIRED!!!!! Sorry for the confusion gents!


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Why not...*

no no, no "Rasco fired":nono:

I guess I can forget about an external amp as it would be cheaper to get a receiver that can handle 4ohms then get a receiver with preouts + an amp. 
If I would get such receiver, it would probably be between the 818 or the 4311 (or others). The 818 comes on sales regularly at a couple of stores here. And since it's got XT32, well that's a bonus.

On the other hand, although I say I'm please with my current speakers (except the center) I understand that they are "entry level" and they are the only "big boy" speakers I ever owned. Same with the receiver, I only had MultEQ. It leaves me to wonder if I would notice any difference with the xtra filters applied by XT32 over MultEQ.

:dumbcrazy:


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

What all do you have in your room now?
Ate there any little things that bother you about your system? Is this a dedicated theater room or multipurpose?


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Why not...*

^^^^
it's not a dedicated room per say but I have lots of flexibility. What bothers me, mmmh, my center (Athena AS-C1) and not having Audyssey MultEQ XT32 :hissyfit:

But I can only get one thing at the time. So I'm looking for input on what other enthusiast would do if they were me.:help:


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

150" passive 3D projector with motorized screen with a full home automation suite?

What's your budget?

room treatments WAF permitting. That will better address issues then a better EQ and may just help with your center issues as well.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Why not...*



> ... I'm looking for input on what other enthusiast would do if they were me.:help:


See post #7. 

After you've read it - and as Steve Earle says - "if you ain't impressed yet, tell me what you want to hear."


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Why not...*

^^^^
oups, I actually miss that post entirely:unbelievable: 

But if I would go with the suggested center, wouldn't I be breaking the cardinal rule of L/C/R timbre match?. What specs should I look for to maximize my chance of timber matching? internal xover points?

Other than that, the cntr you suggested, it's even almost the same colors:bigsmile:


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Why not...*

The only things I would consider "off-the-cuff" are:
- does it have large mid-bass drivers (to match the larger drivers on the Athenas);
- does it have a silk (or composite, but not metal) dome tweeter (to match the tweeters on the Athenas); and
- is the crossover point similar (even if not exact).

(Not scientific, I know, but it's it's off-the-cuff.  )

Anyway, a few years ago I demo'd a CC-300 - trying to pair it up with the Paradigm Monitor 7v4s I had at the time - and it was a beefy-sounding (and quite beefy!) CC speaker. (I didn't keep that unit because there was something wrong with the way the upper frequencies sounded. The cabinet had been heavily "Pledged" and I was certain the guy had messed up the tweeter.)

As for timbre-matching, make- and series-matching is not always a guarantee of a perfect match. My Paradigm CC-370v3 was a great match to my much older 7se's, but not so good a match to the M7v4s. After trying out the CC-300, I bought a used Studio/CC v2 and, surprisingly, it was a much better match to the M7s than either of the other two center speakers.

So, all this to say: Before you give up on your Athenas, if you can afford to play with a CC-300, give it a try. It shouldn't cost you more than $100 to buy a used one, and if you re-sell it and get even just close to what you paid for it, the total cost of the experiment will be minimal. If you can't afford it, or if you can't wait for one to show up on CAM or other used-goods sites, well, then, maybe it's time to go speaker shopping! 

Thank you for your patience...


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Why not...*

^^^^
No, thank you for your patience.

I think I'm going to go with a new front stage vs a new receiver. I only bought my Denon 10 months ago. 

See you in the speaker thread

cheers


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Why not...*

Cool.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Why not...*

Well, my sweet half has given me her WAF blessing. I can use a AS-F1 as my center which make me very happy as it will save me lots of dough which I can put toward something else.

cheers


----------

